
Bio-Inspired Hashing for Unsupervised Similarity Search (With John Hopfield) - che_shr_cat
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04907
======
matt4711
Looking at the paper, comparing methods that use k bits per hash to a method
that uses k*log(m) bits per hash seems unfair and misleading.

